# Mom Not Interested In Grain Since Delivering



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

As you all know Peeka kidded with Miss Madeline last Friday night. She's an awesome, very attentive mom and both seem to be doing well.

Since kidding Peeka doesn't seem very interested in her grain.  Prior to kidding she'd fly to the milk stand to get it. Is this normal for a few days after kidding?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few that do the same thing. Just give her time and keep it out there and she will eat it. At least that is how it worked for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can give her fortified vit B complex to help stimulate appetite, to give her thiamine back from stress, probiotics will help along with Calcium.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Got it. Thank you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't feel that is normal., if you are referring to more than 24 hours after kidding. I would give her calcium and B complex Like Toth suggested, and if she doesn't improve in 24 hours after that, I would put her on Penn G(Procain G) injections Twice a day. 

You can get the calcium oral for dairy cattle, 
or calcium gluconate 23% injectable, and give her some sub-Q. I would give one of my full sized does, 15 cc's in three different locations, sub-Q, totalling 45 cc's. And repeat in 6 to 8 hours. See if she seems perkier after that. It wont hurt anything if she really doesn't need it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Take her temperature.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

20kidsonhill said:


> I don't feel that is normal., if you are referring to more than 24 hours after kidding. I would give her calcium and B complex Like Toth suggested, and if she doesn't improve in 24 hours after that, I would put her on Penn G(Procain G) injections Twice a day.
> 
> *You can get the calcium oral for dairy cattle*,
> or calcium gluconate 23% injectable, and give her some sub-Q. I would give one of my full sized does, 15 cc's in three different locations, sub-Q, totalling 45 cc's. And repeat in 6 to 8 hours. See if she seems perkier after that. It wont hurt anything if she really doesn't need it.


I learned the hard way that this stuff burns the heck out of the doe's mouth. I use the CMPK or emergency mix from Sue Reith.
http://goats.wetpaint.com/page/Hypocalcemia+-+CMPK+Kitchen+Recipe

Drench the doe to get the calcium back up.

If I even think the doe is low on calcium I will start using this about a week before the doe is due. This includes doe's who look like they're walking on egg shells. It will also help with one who is slow to progress in her labor.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If you use the injectable do not inject it over the ribs in a show doe. This stuff causes scarring and irreversible hair loss at the injection site.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm picking up the vitamin b and calcium shortly. I'm not quite as concerned since she just tried to suck down the tube of probiotic like it was candy. Geeze!! lol. Will pick up cmpk or ingredients also. Already have pen g on hand.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Just to be clear, she has eaten. She's just not as excited about it. Going to all of the above regardless though

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

crocee said:


> If you use the injectable do not inject it over the ribs in a show doe. This stuff causes scarring and irreversible hair loss at the injection site.


I have used it many times and have never had a problem, have had several does for years. No one has hair lose. 
Just curious if you have experienced this personally, or heard of it happening?

I have not used the oral for cattle, but I have heard it does burn when swallowed.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't use the injectable but heard this from one of the breeders where I live. They were giving the CMPK injection over the ribs like most other SQ shots are given. It caused a scar type skin reaction that resulted in permanent hair loss. This may be different when using the calcium gluconate though.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would guess that was more a reaction for that particular doe. I have never had to use CMPK (knock on wood!), but have heard of others using it and they all give it over the ribs with no problems. With 15 cc at a time, you really can't put that much stuff anywhere else.

To the OP: Have you taken the does temp? A low temperature typically indicates hypocalcaemia. If she has a high temperature she may have an infection.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

there is an oral CMPK and an IV form of CMPK, YOu would want to make sure you give only the IV form under the skin. With that said, the only one I have ever used is the Calcium gluconate 23% IV solution.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The one that cause the issue was the CMPK IV she had gotten from her vet. The oral one from the feed store burns like fire, don't ask how I know


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

She's gotten a Vitamin B complex injection, CMPK oral, Probio and Nutridrench. Though most of the drench went on her than in her. 

I put down her grain this afternoon and she started to eat but got distracted keeping another doeling away from hers. I do think that's at least a part of the issue. I put the grain up and am going to put in the barn with her and her baby this evening. Everyone else will be locked out and she'll have some peace to eat.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Just went to tuck in the girls and Peeka flew to the milk stand to eat. 

Thank you for the help everyone.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a good sign. Did you act as if you were going to milk her or at least check her over while she was up there? My goats get messed with when on the stand so they know its not just for food. The food is a reward for getting up there and being good.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I always mess with her when she's on the stand. She was pretty ticked with me this time though and just wanted off and out. I could tell all was forgiven by the time I came back. She met me at the gate to see with her usual curious face.


----------

